# Death of your fish



## lykemfryd (Apr 12, 2010)

What do you guys do after your fish dies? Toilet heaven?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i flush em.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well considering in most states it is illegal to flush a dead animal. It is also irresponsible. Throw them in the trash or bury them, but dont flush them. You could be spreading fish diseases to our wildlife.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah the problem is that a lot of domestic fish are imported from other countries. They may carry disease or parasites that are not in our current waterways. Although its a very small chance, it is possible that by flushing the fish, you infect our waters with a foriegn disease or parasite. Better to just put the fish somewhere where that cant happen.

Never, ever, ever flush a live fish, or put one in a local body of water. Species that are not meant to be in our ecosystem can easily take over and kill our native fish, and possibly some of our land animals.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

no offence bm but the flushing issue is fine the water is purified in a cycle and will not spread disease


----------



## gcollin (Apr 11, 2010)

i flush them, of course i make sure the bowl is clean first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a cess pit!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

These are the first fish I've taken care of, so I don't know. I assume flush them since they are so small.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Larger fish can get caught in your pipes. I bury the ones I love and I throw the ones that I'm too lazy to bury or it died in quarantine and I didn't really 'bond' with it


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

larger ones bury smaller ones flush

or u can get an empty plastic botle fill with water and keep it in there i did just to have him as a memoery


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You keep a dead fish in water? Yuck, don't ever open it. Why not alcohol or formaldehyde?

Reminds me a story. A colleague of mine came back from Jamaica and unpacked his luggage to find a live scorpion in it. He managed to kill it and, of course, brought it to work to show off. Since we were in a lab, he put the scorpion in a glass bottle and filled it curable acrylate resin mixed with initiator. By the end of the day he had a nice little scorpion paper weight. It sat on his desk for several months, until one day we heard a loud pop and noticed a really nasty smell. The gas created by the decaying scorpion had explosively shattered the plastic encasing it and the glass bottle. It was so funny. 

I guess the moral of the story is to dehydrate & sterilize the corpse prior to preservation.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

yuer the water smells a little lol


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I nearly always bury them, I have a place in my garden where my hamster is also buried who died a few years back.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I eat them.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

cossie not everything is purified in the water prior to it hitting a natural system.
and you being in the UK the rules/laws are likely even tighter concerning such a thing


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

emc7 said:


> The gas created by the decaying scorpion had explosively shattered the plastic encasing it and the glass bottle. It was so funny.
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is to dehydrate & sterilize the corpse prior to preservation.


That reminds of the exploding whale in Taiwan a few years back. They were transporting a huge dead whale to the lab or something and it exploded in the streets and people said it smelled bad!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

In the uk u can flush them because the water is cleaned all the time


----------

